# Just did my VW's first brake job



## commanderb94 (Mar 16, 2008)

*VW brake job with Duralast Gold Pads & Rotors*

I was pretty impatient trying to get it done late friday evening. It didn't come to mind feeling stupid sitting out on a dead end street trying to get it done as it really doesn't take long. Saturday morning came and I tried it a second time. I jacked up the car with my 2 ton jack and used a new pair of Duralast 2ton jacks to support the car. To be able to move the steering rack freely I had to leave the keys in the ignition and turn on setting. To my surprise I was using the wrong wrench! This explains why the wrench slipped a few times. The MK4 2002 GTI 1.8T uses two 18mm caliper bracket mount screws. I didn't bother removing the sliders as I didn't have the correct tool. While I was at it I decided the stock calipers were kinda dull. At the moment money is being saved for performance and cosmetic goodies for the car. It came to mind that there was a can of high heat resistant paint in the closet that was used to paint an intake for my Escort ZX2 (pain in the ass car). While cleaning the calipers and braket the rotors went on. Then carefully putting on the caliper (not fully dry) the other side was worked on. Overall I was out for a couple hours just enjoying the weather and the peace. Shortly after finishing I noticed the power windows, doorlocks, and the sound to notify the driver of an open door wasn't working! Nor was the dome lights! I whipped out my fuse tester tool and after reading the diagram to isolate the trouble it turned out to be the 10amp fuse for the dome light! That tiny little sucker was the whole culprit!! Replace the fuse and all was well. Today, Easter Sunday, I am going to wash her again.
My car is an 2002 GTI. It has a little over 63 miles however when purchased I have extended warranty. Most would have bypassed this however upon reading the coverages thoroughly it's like receiving factory warranty all over again!







I bought it with 46k miles for $9200. Original price was $500 more but there was some minor body damage and a stain on the seats. My timing belt and tensioner was serviced as everything else checked by the dealer seemed ok. I'm going to have it detailed once I get the money and then later on work on new rims and tires that were preselected from TireRack. While at it the stock ones will be sold. Tires still in excellent condition and rims just need a bit of cleaning. Anyway here she is







+








the crate was to sit on








































I purchased Duralast Gold A pads and Rotors from Autozone. I'm saving for the WilWood BBK later on down the road when I go to the track as I know what my car needs to suite my driving style. I did a run around the block to wear them in and they do feel much better than the OEM pads. BTW for anyone doing brakes on a car with a lot of miles WD40 is your friend!!! Spray some on the caliper bolts let it sit for a few minutes and you're good to go. Don't forget to torque your wheels when finished! Here are some stuff that I plan to get for my car in order:
-In Dash DVD/GPS receiver (Jensen or Clarion)
-Eibach Pro-Plus Kit Front and Rear (not sure if I should just get the kit that has new struts and springs instead minus the bars for only $200 more)
- Neuspeed Intercooler
-Sparco Drift Rims (possibly the black Drift rims or the Pista
-Hankook Ventus V12 evo K110 Blackwall



_Modified by commanderb94 at 8:51 AM 4-6-2010_


----------



## commanderb94 (Mar 16, 2008)

Yes I know the Calipers just look crappy with a heavy coat of Paint being I didn't use any Primer. It's just a temporary thing. A sales person tried to use the red painted calipers on the newer GTI as a way to get me to purchase one LOL.


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: (commanderb94)*

Not smart to leave caliper sliding pins in and pull carriers! You should always clean and relube the caliper pins with every pad change!







VW uses "floating caliper" design...and if you let pins get dirty/dry...the calipers can't "float" and brakes will drag..not only with that slow you down/cost you MPG..but it will also generate excess heat that will cook the grease outa your wheel bearings...and prematue failure of those parts!...Way more expensive issue than spending a few bucks for an allen bit and a tube of "synthetic caliper grease" to service the caliper pins properly...many folks forget back pins 'cuz you don't need to pull em to remove calipers in back..DO IT! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## commanderb94 (Mar 16, 2008)

When you remove the bracket out you can still lube the pins. So the caliper is still attached to the brake line and the caliper braket is separate. Thats how I was able to paint the two pieces. It's not like I did brakes for the first time. Like I said I didn't have the tool to remove the sliding pins and you don't need to lube the threaded part - only the shaft.


----------



## gehr (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: (commanderb94)*

So, this is a thread about doing your brakes and a crappy paint job.............


----------



## commanderb94 (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: (gehr)*

Do you have a photo of you painting your calipers? As I mentioned I had the can of paint so I just sprayed it on there. You really think I'm going to sit outside and sand down the calipers just to paint it? The ones on the big brake kits are anodized not just painted with some spray can like the new VW GTIs which they love to advertise.
Maybe I should have been a little more specific with the thread title and instead change it to "VW brake job with Duralast Gold Pads and Rotors". Does that sound better to you? Get it now?







Anyway the parts were a direct fit and after bedding the pads in they are really nice. For the price anyone who doesn't want to break the bank this combo is nice. $106.85 for rotors and pads. 


_Modified by commanderb94 at 8:49 AM 4-6-2010_


----------



## commanderb94 (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: (gehr)*

There it's changed. Hopefully anyone who only understood the pics of blue painted calipers can think a bit more.


----------



## gehr (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: (commanderb94)*


_Quote, originally posted by *commanderb94* »_ Do you have a photo of you painting your calipers? 

No, why would anyone want to see me paint my calipers or see that I put cheap brake pads and rotors on my car!?!?


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: (commanderb94)*


_Quote, originally posted by *commanderb94* »_When you remove the bracket out you can still lube the pins. So the caliper is still attached to the brake line and the caliper braket is separate. Thats how I was able to paint the two pieces. It's not like I did brakes for the first time. Like I said I didn't have the tool to remove the sliding pins and you don't need to lube the threaded part - only the shaft.
...Yup...from your original post I thought you left caliper on the pins and in the carrier and just slipped pads in there... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

